

A New Take On Responsive Tables - zachwill
http://www.zurb.com/article/982/a-new-take-on-responsive-tables

======
ianpri
"Second, this doesn't work in Android 2.3 and below as it doesn't support
scrollable DIVs."

Although lack of scrollable div support is out of their control,being able to
only support 10% of current android devices
([http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
ve...](http://developer.android.com/resources/dashboard/platform-
versions.html)) seems like a major showstopper rather than a "caveat".

------
navs
Very cool.

Chris Coyier did a roundup of responsive tables <http://css-
tricks.com/responsive-data-table-roundup/>

I recently had to work on a responsive version of a site heavily dependent on
tables and settled on the first demo mentioned in the article.

------
chris_wot
This is _awesome_! I love it!

I know it's designed for mobiles, but it works well if you move your browser
to a very small size. The only issue I'm having is that the scrollbars aren't
quite working - see here: <http://twitpic.com/9mbcwh>

------
mgcross
Google docs (drive?) spreadsheets also have this capability, right? On desktop
at least. Makes work on an 11" screen much nicer. I've used Foundation for a
couple of projects and I'm really starting to appreciate how lean it is in
comparison to Bootstrap.

------
woodall
I've been using Foundation and really like it. This is just one more reason to
stick with it.

------
imkevinxu
Would be great if the scrolling part of table can also indicate that it can
scroll. The first example, if seen on an iPhone, lines up perfectly so I
wouldn't have known there is more to see.

